# Rough Running/Stalling '97 HB



## Wardster (Apr 13, 2009)

Got a '97 2wd 4cyl HB pickup (belongs to my mom) that is running horribly right now. The truck currently has just over 88K on the odometer and starts to run very rough and wants to stall once it warms up.

Symptoms, after it warms up:

- Rough at idle and up to 3000rpm
- Stalls at idle
- Stutters and smokes (black) when moving from a stopped position
- Terrible gas mileage
- CEL is on

Recent maintenance (in an attempt to fix problem):

- New plugs, wires, cap, etc
- New air filter
- New oil/filter
- O2 sensor

We dropped it off at the dealrship last night and they have been working on it throughout the day. Said it had 6 codes stored (thought some were false), but did not report what they were. They want to keep the truck overnight on the scanner to detrmine what is happening.

Two things service writer said was something to do with the throttle and/or injectors. As a member of a number of other forums, I always appreciate the knowledge that is found within them. So, anyone else experience anything like this that could offer some insight?

-Wardster


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

could be a fuel injector/fuel filter, or vacuum leak.


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

vacuum leak would explain rough idle and stuttering.


----------



## Wardster (Apr 13, 2009)

Dealer called yesterday and gave me the list of problems:

- MAF Sensor ($495 P + $130 L)
- Temperature Sensor ($91 P + $90 L)
- Plugs (fouled) ($130 Total)
- Gasoline in Oil ($32)

I am going to pay the $130 for the diagnostics, then self-perform the repairs. I just can't believe someone would pay $130 to have 4-spark plugs changed.

-Wardster


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

I think the dealer is blowing smoke up your a**. You would think with the economy the way it is that people would be trying to be honest and earn honest business but I think that sounds rediculous. I'd get a second opinion before I did anything.


----------



## Wardster (Apr 13, 2009)

Nissanman7166 said:


> I think the dealer is blowing smoke up your a**. You would think with the economy the way it is that people would be trying to be honest and earn honest business but I think that sounds rediculous. I'd get a second opinion before I did anything.


One would think. I am going after the truck tonight, so they only got me for the $130 I agreed to pay for the diagnostics. In other posts, I read about the problems with the MAF as well as other sensors, so they may have got that one right. Where they went wrong was when they listed the amount of labor required to install each of the items. For example, $90 to pop the hood, remove the air cleaner/cover, disconnect the air temp sensor from the bottom of it and reinstall the new one. While the hood is open and the air cleaner/cover is removed, we will charge another $130 to remove/replace the old MAF sensor, put the air cleaner/cover back on and close the hood. No wait, I can still charge another $125 labor to remove/replace four spark plugs.

Considering the removal/installation of these parts should not take more than an hour, that hour would be costing me nearly $370 with tax.

Damn.......

-Wardster


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

lol, excellent observation my friend! 

It appears they are trying to take capitalism to the extreme! 

We do not fall for their idiocracy!!!


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

You could of read you computer for free at Autozone or home with a scan tool!


----------



## tuner_toolman09 (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't understand how MAF sensor or tempature sensor would make your truck idle really rough and mke the truck stall. if anything it would put your truck in limp mode or something with all thoses codes. I think there's something else going on that's making the false reading maybe ??? and uhh gas in the oil..... it being a 97 woulod have direct port injection, probably leaky seals in the head or something and could see bad milage and black smoke cause of that. I would suggest see what you can do about taking the injector rail and injectors out. get them out and inspect them and the seals. probably find one or two that's bad and leaking a lil oil in the cylinder. cause black smoke means oil or really really rich. Do you know if it's burning oil though ? like a lot how many quarts of oil do you have to add a day or week w.e ?


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

CMax03 said:


> You could of read you computer for free at Autozone or home with a scan tool!


LOL, I wasnt going to say anything


----------



## Wardster (Apr 13, 2009)

CMax03 said:


> You could of read you computer for free at Autozone or home with a scan tool!


Don't have one at the house and Autozone/Advance refuse to clear the codes when you take it in. Considering the fact that we had pulled vac lines, etc looking for the problem, a number of false codes were already stored. My knee-jerk reaction was to drop it off at the dealer since I was going out of town. Do I intend to buy a scan tool? Sure, but I was okay with paying the dealership the $130 to diagnose the problem.......this time.


----------



## Takenover (Dec 13, 2008)

Wardster said:


> Don't have one at the house and Autozone/Advance refuse to clear the codes when you take it in. Considering the fact that we had pulled vac lines, etc looking for the problem, a number of false codes were already stored. My knee-jerk reaction was to drop it off at the dealer since I was going out of town. Do I intend to buy a scan tool? Sure, but I was okay with paying the dealership the $130 to diagnose the problem.......this time.


Ya, they wont clear them, but if you ask to push the button yourself, they usually turn their back.


----------



## Wardster (Apr 13, 2009)

All of my parts come in Friday morning (thanks RB24SRB24DETT). I ordered a new MAF, air temperature sensor, four plugs, and a couple oil filters.

Took less than 30 minutes to swap out the old with the new and the truck ran great. After changing the oil, I took it back to my mom who was happy she did not have to pay nearly $1000 to get her truck running right again. Thanks to everyone who helped out and especially RB24SRB24DETT for his help with parts. He easily saved me over $100 even with 2-day shipping.

-Wardster


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

Glad to hear it's running well for you again. When i saw the description, I thought immediately that it was the MAF. My truck did exactly the same thing.


----------

